# Motorholme.co.uk



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anybody has any dealings with company (renting from them) in recent months?
Before joining this forum earlier this month I had already organised a weeks rental for this May.
Since joining the forum I have looked at older topics and find this company does not get a very good press from members. The discussions I have read through were started a long time ago with no recent entries being made.
Up until now everything seems on the level and the service I have received has been very good. However, reading the older discussions has me a little worried!!!!! Should I be?
Regards,
Nick


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

expect you have to speak as you find. My guess is being a hirer is ok, but you may not want to be a purchaser. time share springs to mind


----------



## RobT22 (Apr 1, 2015)

*They are pretty good...*

I have always had good experiences with them. They are a large company so you know you are at least going to get a professional experience, however yes if you complain it will probably take a bit longer to resolve than a small company.

However I have now started checking the motorhome comparison sites too, as you might be able to get a better deal this way (a bit like Skyscanner etc for flights). There are loads but I use www.comparecampervanhire.uk. Note that their locations tend to be focussed around airports / train stations which may or may not be useful to you.


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well the 'try before we buy' is now over! The experience of this Hire Company has 'to date' been very good. The collection went smoothly and the gentleman doing the handover knew his stuff, he was very thorough and any points we pointed out he noted on the paperwork. As newbie's to motor homing he was only too happy to go over anything we didn't understand. When we returned the Flash 04 the same gentleman scrutinised the vehicle and raised no issues. The only part of the experience that raises an eyebrow is that company policy is to retain your deposit (£1,250) for a period of 28 days following the end of the rental period in case any speeding/parking fines or none insurance covered expenses come to light!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that you had a good experience.As to the deposit, well I do know some firms do this, but they must have informed you of this before you signed on the dotted line.
I assume that this was a credit card holding payment and not cash.

cabby


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

cabby said:


> Glad to hear that you had a good experience.As to the deposit, well I do know some firms do this, but they must have informed you of this before you signed on the dotted line.
> I assume that this was a credit card holding payment and not cash.
> 
> cabby


Cabby,

All of the above is correct, I knew and used a credit card. I have no problem with this. I knew what I was letting myself in for financially and appreciate that there could be recoverable costs not covered by the insurance. Just a bit nervey waiting for the money to be returned to the account.


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just to let you know that I have now managed to get my deposit back!!! Although not without problems. First they blamed computer clichés for the late return of my money! Then they appeared to suffer numerical dyslexia and got the right numbers but in the wrong order! Emails threatening legal action and contact with BBC's Watchdog and Don't Get Done Get Dom seemed to help!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

AH, yes it is nearly always the After sales that show how bad they really are. Glad you finally got all moneys returned.Somehow have a feeling you won;t be using them again.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> AH, yes it is nearly always the After sales that show how bad they really are...


...aint that the truth. That's why I haven't posted about my new MH yet...as Im trying to deal with some issues with after sales people without being arrested for public disorder or assault!:surprise:

I'm keeping my powder dry for the mo in expectation that I will get satisfaction!

Graham:frown2:


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

cabby said:


> AH, yes it is nearly always the After sales that show how bad they really are. Glad you finally got all moneys returned.Somehow have a feeling you won;t be using them again.
> 
> cabby


Cabby,
Next MH escape will hopefully be in our own vehicle which we are looking to buy late '15 early '16.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My faith is starting to return...


We had to take our MH to Edwards Motors near Worcester as they are our nearest Auto-Cruise dealer and the sat nav needed looking at as it had never worked since we bought the MH. 


I had had some good email communication with their chap there when fixing the appointment and prior details; and when we arrived he duly popped up to see us. I explained the issues again (sat nav; plus failure of the TV systems). He took the MH off; came back half way through to update and clarify something. Did the work well within the 2 hours he has estimated he might need. TV now working (blown fuse...and "...here's a couple of spares for you just in case"). Sat nav needs a new card as he diagnosed the head unit was fine. Also he didn't want me to pay there and then, he said he would sort it out with our supplying dealer. He will drop them (and me) a line tomorrow.


I couldn't have asked for more: good old fashioned service. I got his boss's name and will drop him a line. 


So refreshing after our current run ins/battles with the supplying dealer...who allegedly pride themselves on the after sales service!:surprise:


Graham:smile2:


----------

